# Turn of Antivirus & Firewall for Online Gaming?



## Tranceaddict (Jan 11, 2005)

Just a quick question here. In an effort to eek out every ounce of performance from my PC should I disable my Pc-cillin Antivirus/Firewall while I play online games such as Call of Duty, United Offensive, etc.? Pc-cillin tends to take up quite a bit of ram in the background and I only have 512MB to play with.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

not recommended to turn off an antivirus. or else you may be here to clean up viruses that you could possible get. by the way. do yourself a favor. in case you do turn it off. you may want to downlad HJT from here. it will make our job easier to help you. 

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## crushbone (Aug 5, 2004)

Just disable the *firewall*, not the *anti-virus*. :up:


----------



## Cadet (Dec 23, 2004)

crushbone said:


> Just disable the *firewall*, not the *anti-virus*. :up:


i would have said the other way around :/

why not disable the virus checker whilst playing games, you are not downloading/opening emails/or surfin the net so where are you going to get a new virus from.

But people can still hack you while you play your games so why would you turn off the firewall ??


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Never turn off your firewall. I thought that would be a good idea once and paid for it, big style.

If you dont have to update the game or anything then turn of the AV. that way youll see some more free ram, but id recomend you buy another Ram chip.


----------



## Tranceaddict (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds good, I'll keep my firewall and disable the antivirus. Afterall, I am not downloading anything while I play. Its just that I'm getting such bad framerates (as low as 20), while I play United Offensive. 

Specs

P4 1.7GHz 400MHz FSB
512MB Ram @ 266MHz
Nvidia Geforce 5700LE 128MB PCI
Windows XP SP2


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Dont know why your FPS is as low as 20, i get around 60-70 on UT2004 witrh mny specs.

I know that call of duty isnt an overly demanding graphically game. My mate gets 40-50 fps on an old MMX 440. Hmm. Then again he's runing a gig of ram, an amd 2800 so that may be why.


----------



## Tranceaddict (Jan 11, 2005)

To just keep the firewall can I turn off the following running processes from Pc-cillin( Bolded), and leave just the firewall process (underlined)?

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
*C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe*
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
*C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe*
C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe


----------



## Tranceaddict (Jan 11, 2005)

haplo210 said:


> Dont know why your FPS is as low as 20, i get around 60-70 on UT2004 witrh mny specs.
> 
> I know that call of duty isnt an overly demanding graphically game. My mate gets 40-50 fps on an old MMX 440. Hmm. Then again he's runing a gig of ram, an amd 2800 so that may be why.


Don't get me wrong, for the most part I get between 30-50FPS, but during heavy action it drops to 20 or so.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

NL, Moving your post to Security for better assistance.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

N&L I've moved your posts to security

http://forums.techguy.org/t328479.html


----------

